# Uber App (iOS)



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Has anyone noticed the app not starting the timer? I noticed last weekend that it wouldn’t start the clock. The “rider notified” worked fine. I assume it’s Uber trying to cut down on all the shuffling they know goes on. But literally sitting on the pin wasn’t starting the countdown.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Yes


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been having that issue off and on for over a year. When the timer does not show I close the app and reopen it. The timer will then show. And yes it seems that it did start when it was supposed to as it is always about a minute in when I reopen my app.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I have been having that issue off and on for over a year. When the timer does not show I close the app and reopen it. The timer will then show. And yes it seems that it did start when it was supposed to as it is always about a minute in when I reopen my app.


Good to know. I’ll try that.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I have been having that issue off and on for over a year. When the timer does not show I close the app and reopen it. The timer will then show. And yes it seems that it did start when it was supposed to as it is always about a minute in when I reopen my app.


I don't think it's been a year for myself... maybe 6 months and you are correct you just need to close the app and reopen it and you will get the timer back...


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I have been having that issue off and on for over a year. When the timer does not show I close the app and reopen it. The timer will then show. And yes it seems that it did start when it was supposed to as it is always about a minute in when I reopen my app.


Worked like a charm, thanks. I also agree it looks like the timer is running, even though we can’t see it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Good to know. I’ll try that.


I screenshot the arrival, set a 5 minute timer, screenshot 5 to 6 minutes later, cancel, and then notify support if the fee doesn’t show.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I screenshot the arrival, set a 5 minute timer, screenshot 5 to 6 minutes later, cancel, and then notify support if the fee doesn’t show.


There’s the easy way….and then there’s your way.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> There’s the easy way….and then there’s your way.


My way is called “insurance “. Gotta protect the Benjamins


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> My way is called “insurance “. Gotta protect the Benjamins


You ever seen a $100 bill? Or just heard about them?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You ever seen a $100 bill? Or just heard about them?


Heads up! Someone is approaching your bridge! Get back to your station troll!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> My way is called “insurance “. Gotta protect the Benjamins


Ate you thinking that closing the app and reopening it will cause you to lose a streak bonus? 

I know the few times I have done it while having a sticky surge the sticky surge stayed. Just don't go offline. Stay online, close, wait a second or two, reopen. No issues.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Ate you thinking that closing the app and reopening it will cause you to lose a streak bonus?
> 
> I know the few times I have done it while having a sticky surge the sticky surge stayed. Just don't go offline. Stay online, close, wait a second or two, reopen. No issues.


Boston is still surge restricted.

I was explaining how to create a record of the cancellation when the timer never starts upon arrival. If you have the screen shots, Uber support will pay out the cancel fee every time.

without any backup, they bounce you to the written guidelines on cancellations; which conveniently does not cover “timer failure to launch”


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Boston is still surge restricted.
> 
> I was explaining how to create a record of the cancellation when the timer never starts upon arrival. If you have the screen shots, Uber support will pay out the cancel fee every time.
> 
> without any backup, they bounce you to the written guidelines on cancellations; which conveniently does not cover “timer failure to launch”


Regarding the “close and reopen” : since I already take screen shots as a standard process, taking a second and minimizing down time works for me.

under another thread, we discussed how Uber is syncing devices now. I used to open my phone app for info, while on an active ride on my iPad. Can’t anymore. The weird thing is the timer always shows on the phone, but starts a fresh 5 minutes, no matter how long I’ve been waiting. 
‘that prompted me to distrust reloading the app. I want every minute accounted for.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Regarding the “close and reopen” : since I already take screen shots as a standard process, taking a second and minimizing down time works for me.
> 
> under another thread, we discussed how Uber is syncing devices now. I used to open my phone app for info, while on an active ride on my iPad. Can’t anymore. The weird thing is the timer always shows on the phone, but starts a fresh 5 minutes, no matter how long I’ve been waiting.
> ‘that prompted me to distrust reloading the app. I want every minute accounted for.


Interesting on Uber synching devices. Mine still does not sync. I use my phone for deliveries and my tablet for checking for surges, tips, and other past trip information. Hope the syncing does not make it my way.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Interesting on Uber synching devices. Mine still does not sync. I use my phone for deliveries and my tablet for checking for surges, tips, and other past trip information. Hope the syncing does not make it my way.


Perhaps I have changed a setting and caused this. Can’t find anything different in the app or the iOS settings.
Please share if you encounter a solution.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Perhaps I have changed a setting and caused this. Can’t find anything different in the app or the iOS settings.
> Please share if you encounter a solution.


I don't see anything in settings. I just tried again.
1. On line on my phone
2. Open Uber on tablet, go button is pulsing as normal
3. Hit go on tablet and get Action Required => Please go offline from another device.
4. can still use tablet to look for Surge Zones or get trip information.

I wonder if they are just testing this in select markets.

Now that I think about it, it would be an easy way for drivers to let someone else use their account and if the selfie pops up, just do it from the other device. Think I will try that next time I get the Selfie pop up. Use my tablet for the selfie and go back online with my phone.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Or maybe you’re just talking out your ass. You clearly are clueless.


Bless your heart.


----------

